
Do big brands realize a positive ROI from stadium naming rights? - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/answers/2981135/Do-big-brands-realize-a-positive-ROI-from-stadium-naming-rights-How-do-they-measure-it
======
notlukesky
There is probably no ROI. But the executives of the company get to stroke
their egos at the expense of shareholders. If it is the owner then they get a
tax write-off for their egos and get to rub shoulders with athletes. But most
rich owners of companies buy sports teams instead with their own money, which
can turn out to be a good investment long run as well.

------
Mountain_Skies
Worked for Carrier. They paid a one time fee of $2.75 million for the naming
right to the Carrier Dome in perpetuity. That was over 40 years ago. Not sure
how much extra business it has brought their way but surely enough brand
awareness to cover the initial $2.75 million.

